
How to сreate a website? - Osarta
Any suggestions, tips are welcome :))
======
thomasmoens
It depends on how complex you want to make it. I like the Big Nerd Ranch and
Head First books. Both are very practical and clear. freecodecamp.com and
codecademy.com are good places to learn as well. Good luck!

------
sharemywin
what kind? what are you trying to accomplish?

~~~
Cypher
I want to make one for my dad's take out restaurant, he makes Sushi and such
so kinda just like a little discovery thing that can be linked to from google
maps and such.

~~~
redxblood
Start on codacademy html and css courses, then javascript, take it from there.

